# Meetings > Workshops >  Mikrotik Traffic Shaping Workshop

## mojiro

Καλημερέζε ασύρματα παιδάκια!!

λίαν συντόμως θα ανακοινωθεί workshop στο HackerSpace με θέμα Traffic Shaping σε Mikrotik, τόσο για AWMN όσο και για Internet

παρακαλώ δηλώστε συμμετοχές!  ::  καθώς και πιθανά παρεμφερή θέματα (μέσα σε queues/qos, firewall/mangle)  :: 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 

Τελικά θα γίνει στο HackerSpace.gr - 9/3/2014 - 18:00

https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Main_Page
Βρίσκεται Αμπατιέλλου 11 Αθήνα, 3 στενά Ν του ΗΣΑΠ Αγ. Ελευθέριος.

https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Work...tables_layer-7

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -

----------


## xtnd

I'm in

----------


## Juan

Και εγω μέσα.

----------


## Convict

Count me in.

Με κάθε επιφύλαξη μέχρι την επίσημη ανακοίνωση ημερομηνίας και ώρας .

----------


## mikemtb

πολυ θα ηθελα να παρακολουθησω το Workshop  ::

----------


## Themis Ap

Αν είμαι Αθήνα όταν γίνει θα έρθω

----------


## panoscnr

Δηλώνω κι εγώ τη συμμετοχή μου

Sent from my GT-I9305 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## nikolas_350

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον !!
Μήπως θα έχει και καμιά αναφορά σε layer 7 protocols;

----------


## romias

Πολύ καλή κίνηση,εγώ δίπλα θα μαι θα πεταχτώ.
Επειδή φαντάζομαι πολλοί θα ήθελαν να παρακολουθήσουν και να συμμετέχουν αλλά κωλύονται,μιλάω κυρίως για συνάδερφες κοινότητες στην επαρχία, να σου θυμίσω ότι υπάρχουν στημένα εργαλεία στο δίκτυο που μπορούν να εξυπηρετήσουν να γίνει εφικτό.

----------


## mojiro

> Πολύ ενδιαφέρον !!
> Μήπως θα έχει και καμιά αναφορά σε layer 7 protocols;


φυσικά!

όπως επίσης και ότι έχω φτιάξει θα υπάρχει διαθέσιμο για copy/paste μετά το workshop

----------


## Cha0s

> Count me
> In.Με καθε επιφυλαξη μεχρι την επισημη ανακοινωση ημερομηνιας και ωρας.


Same here  :: 

Μιχάλη έχεις καμιά λίστα με τα θέματα που θα αναπτυχθούν στο workshop ή όχι ακόμα;

----------


## Space

im in!!

----------


## ntrits

> Count me
> In.Με καθε επιφυλαξη μεχρι την επισημη ανακοινωση ημερομηνιας και ωρας.
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-S7562 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Μέσα!

----------


## mojiro

1) τι είναι το Traffic Shaping/Scheduling
2) διαφορά πακέτου δεδομένων με μία σύνδεση για μεταφορά πακέτων δεδομένων ...
2) πως το χειρίζεται το Traffic Shaping/Scheduling, το Mikrotik (και σχετικά κάθε Linux based router)
3) επιγραμματικά όλες τις επιλογές ενός κανόνα στο Mangle (σε κάποιες θα αναφερθούμε διεξοδικά)
4) τι είναι το Layer7 Firewall, που βρίσκω έτοιμα patterns και αν θα τα εμπιστεύομαι
5) τεχνικές προτεινόμενου mangling
6) περιγραφή ενός έτοιμου mangling script που έχω φτιάξει (θέλω ιδέες για υπηρεσίες)
7) πως δουλεύουν τα Queue Trees
8 ) μερικές εφαρμογές για android/windows που μας βοηθούν να δούμε που πάει τι, από ποια εφαρμογή

- - - -

Σχετικά με τις υπηρεσίες, έχω προσθέσει τις εξής:
icmp
tunnels (cisco, tor, pptp, l2tp, socks, ipip, ipsec, gre, ...)
routing protocols (bgp, olsr, ospf, batman/mme)
console protocols (telnet, ssh, vtysh)
mikrotik ports (winbox/mac, mndp, api/ssl)
udp services (dns, ntp, syslog, ...)
email (pop3/s, smtp/s, imap/s, gmail, yahoo, hotmail)
ftp (ftp, sftp, tftp, rsync, samba)
http (cvs, subversion, http/s, ...)
voip (viber, skype, sip, h323)
im (icq, jabber, gtalk, irc, msn, yahoo, ...)
audio (shoutcast, ...)
video (youtube, rtsp, dvr, ...)
displays (vnc, teamviewer, rdp, x11, ...)
p2p (αρκετά γνωστά και μη)
games (προφανώς κάποια επιγραμματικά)

έχουμε μία μίξη πάντως από port & l7 mangling
ενώ υπό προϋποθέσεις ένα http connection ας πούμε δε λαμβάνει σταθερό priority  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> 1) τι είναι το Traffic Shaping/Scheduling
> 2) διαφορά πακέτου δεδομένων με μία σύνδεση για μεταφορά πακέτων δεδομένων ...
> 2) πως το χειρίζεται το Traffic Shaping/Scheduling, το Mikrotik (και σχετικά κάθε Linux based router)
> 3) επιγραμματικά όλες τις επιλογές ενός κανόνα στο Mangle (σε κάποιες θα αναφερθούμε διεξοδικά)
> 4) τι είναι το Layer7 Firewall, που βρίσκω έτοιμα patterns και αν θα τα εμπιστεύομαι
> 5) τεχνικές προτεινόμενου mangling
> 6) περιγραφή ενός έτοιμου mangling script που έχω φτιάξει (θέλω ιδέες για υπηρεσίες)
> 7) πως δουλεύουν τα Queue Trees
> 8 ) μερικές εφαρμογές για android/windows που μας βοηθούν να δούμε που πάει τι, από ποια εφαρμογή
> ...


I like!  ::  Θα προσπαθήσω να έρθω!

----------


## Cha0s

Βάλε και το RTMP στις υπηρεσίες. Το www.stream.awmn (και πάρα πολλά streams στο internet) βασίζονται στο RTMP.

Και αν βρούμε και κανένα L7 rule που να πιάνει τα RTMPT (over HTTP) ή HLS (HTTP) streams θα είναι καλό  :: 

Στα 'displays' μπορείς να βάλεις και το ESXi/vSphere Remote Console (απότι θυμάμαι είναι τα ports 902-903 TCP)

Στο routing protocols βάλε και το BFD (3784-3785 UDP) (Την είχα πατήσει με αυτό, έπεφτε στο 'remaining traffic' queue με το χαμηλότερο priority και μου έριχνε διαρκώς τα bgp peers όταν είχα traffic  ::  )

Για τα P2P ελπίζω να έχεις καμιά καλή ιδέα για τα encrypted torrent connections. Είναι μανίκι  ::  Ειδικά σε συνδιασμό με το Skype που δεν έχω βρει τρόπο να τα μαρκάρω σωστά πάντα  :: 

Επίσης βάλε και monitoring services (SNMP, The Dude, Munin-node κλπ)

----------


## mojiro

@chaos rtmp νομίζω έχω

σχετικά με ώρα/μέρα μάλλον θα το πάμε για Κυριακή 9/3 16:00 άνευ απροόπτου

----------


## downlots

Κι εγώ μέσα είμαι...
Πολύ καλή πρωτοβουλία!

----------


## klarabel

+1

----------


## ALTAiR

+2

----------


## Moho

Count me in!

----------


## sv1bds

Ενδιαφερομαι, παράκληση οχι Τρίτη.

----------


## Trazor

Καλημέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για αυτή την ωραία κίνηση που γίνεται...
Απλά πότε θα γίνει τελικά ; Έχω μπερδευτεί

----------


## nikolas_350

> σχετικά με ώρα/μέρα μάλλον θα το πάμε για Κυριακή 9/3 16:00 άνευ απροόπτου


Αν δεν έχει αλλάξει κάτι, είναι οκ για μένα.

----------


## θανάσης

+1

----------


## SteveMAD

+1

----------


## mojiro

> Καλημέρα, ενδιαφέρομαι και εγώ για αυτή την ωραία κίνηση που γίνεται...
> Απλά πότε θα γίνει τελικά ; Έχω μπερδευτεί


Ο αρχικός προγραμματισμός ήταν στο HackerSpace για την Κυριακή στις 16:00.

Ωστόσο είμαστε ακόμη εν' αναμονή.

----------


## ipduh

+21

να πούμε και τίποτε για iptables για να μην μας κυνηγήσει ο acinonyx και για να πεισουμε και τον acool να παραστεί

ίσως και ευκαιρία για να μιλήσουμε για το θέμα "έδρα"

----------


## mojiro

μάλλον δε θα πάμε στο Hackerspace.. τέλος πάντων θα δούμε..
είμαστε εν αναμονή...

----------


## Cha0s

> ίσως και ευκαιρία για να μιλήσουμε για το θέμα "έδρα"


Please μην μπλέξουμε ένα τόσο ωραίο θέμα workshop (traffic shaping) με ένα τόσο άσχημο (έδρα)  ::

----------


## smarag

Σωστα! +1

----------


## ipduh

> Please μην μπλέξουμε ένα τόσο ωραίο θέμα workshop (traffic shaping) με ένα τόσο άσχημο (έδρα)


OK, sorry

----------


## anman

+1

----------


## mojiro

Μιας και δεν έχει ξεκαθαριστεί ακόμη που θα γίνει το Workshop, είμαστε εις αναμονή
μέχρι αύριο το πρωί που θα οριστικοποιηθεί.

Αν δε καταφέρει να μας φιλοξενήσει το HackerSpace όπου απευθύνθηκα αρχικά,
θα πάμε στην ΕΕΡ στο Περιστέρι (μεταξύ Αγ. Αντωνίου και Εθνικής Οδού).

----------


## romias

Τελευταία είχαμε δώσει συνέντευξη για κάποιο ντοκιμαντέρ σε ένα χώρο στην πλατεία Κανιγγος,ο οποίος μπορεί να μας παραχωρητε δωρεαν όταν τον χρειαζόμαστε
Επικοινώνησε με τον nettraptor. Θα μιλήσω και τω με τον Βασίλη για το hackerspase.

----------


## mojiro

το openspace?

το έχω και αυτό στα υπ' όψιν ωστόσο συμβολικά προτιμώ, αίθουσες αδελφών συλλόγων.

----------


## romias

Μίλησα με τον Βασίλη, το πρόβλημα είναι η ώρα. Δεν υπάρχει άτομο να μας ανοίξει, ενώ μετά τις 7 θα είμαστε οκ.

----------


## mojiro

στις 19:00 παραείναι αργά.. τι ώρα θα φύγουμε άμα πάμε 19:00?

τέσπα θα δούμε

----------


## mojiro

Τελικά...

Workshop σε HTB Traffic Shaping με iptables layer-7 
https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Work...tables_layer-7

Κυριακή 9/3/2014, 18:00 - 21:00

μη σας αποθαρρύνει το Linux/IpTables μέρος, καθώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται και σε linux και για λόγους σεβασμούς του χώρου  ::  πρέπει να γίνει αναφορά και σε Linux

----------


## xtnd

Το Hackerspace έχει σύνδεση με το awmn ή όχι;

----------


## mojiro

Ναι έχει,

http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18810

----------


## xtnd

Εδώ λέει άλλα

http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...earch&search=1

----------


## Cha0s

> Εδώ λέει άλλα
> 
> http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...earch&search=1


http://www.stats.awmn/index.php?node...earch&search=1

Είναι στο Confed

----------


## Convict

> Τελικά...
> 
> Workshop σε HTB Traffic Shaping με iptables layer-7 
> https://www.hackerspace.gr/wiki/Work...tables_layer-7
> 
> Κυριακή 9/3/2014, 18:00 - 21:00
> 
> μη σας αποθαρρύνει το Linux/IpTables μέρος, καθώς με τον ίδιο τρόπο γίνεται και σε linux και για λόγους σεβασμούς του χώρου  πρέπει να γίνει αναφορά και σε Linux


Ωραία 8α είμαι εκεί...Αλλά να ξεκινήσουμε 18:00  ::

----------


## romias

Οκ,προτείνω γι όσους δεν μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν, λόγο απόστασης η άλλου κολλήματος την χρήση του bigbluebutton
Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο pc και κάμερα.Καμερούλα μπορώ να φέρω εγώ για pc αν μπορεί κάποιος να διαθέσει κάποιο laptop ας το πει τώρα να είμαστε σίγουροι.
Επικουρικά μπορεί να παίξει και στριμινγκ στο www.stream.awmn για παρακολούθηση και μόνο wireless.

----------


## Cha0s

Το www.stream.awmn βγαίνει και Internet  ::

----------


## Convict

> Οκ,προτείνω γι όσους δεν μπορούν να συμμετάσχουν, λόγο απόστασης η άλλου κολλήματος την χρήση του bigbluebutton
> Δεν ξέρω αν υπάρχει διαθέσιμο pc και κάμερα.Καμερούλα μπορώ να φέρω εγώ για pc αν μπορεί κάποιος να διαθέσει κάποιο laptop ας το πει τώρα να είμαστε σίγουροι.
> Επικουρικά μπορεί να παίξει και στριμινγκ στο www.stream.awmn για παρακολούθηση και μόνο wireless.


Και μετά εγώ σκέφτομαι...

- Πόσο δύσκολο θα ήταν να γινόντουσαν πιο συχνά online workshops ; 
- Ας ξεκινήσουν Γιώργο πρώτα τα Workshop με φυσική παρουσία και μετά βλέπουμε...  ::   ::

----------


## Space

Laptop μπορω να φερω εγω  :: 

*με windows  ::

----------


## panoscnr

> Laptop μπορω να φερω εγω 
> 
> *με windows


Αντε θα φερω κι εγω το δικο μου που εχει λινουξ να ειματε ΟΚ  ::

----------


## nikolas_350

Παράκληση 
Καλό θα είναι οι ενδιαφερόμενοι μα μην εξαντλήσουν το ακαδημαϊκό τέταρτο στην προσέλευση.
Έχει ήδη πάει 2 ώρες πίσω το πρόγραμμα και είναι λίγο άχαρο να αναγκάζετε ο ομιλητής να γυρνάει από την αρχή με κάθε έναν αργοπορημένο, για να μπορεί να βγάζει νόημα για όλους το workshop.

----------


## romias

Είπαμε *
Κυριακή 9/3/2014, 18:00 - 21:00*
στο 

*HACKERSPASE*

Xαρτης

----------


## Cha0s

Έχω ετοιμάσει κανάλι και χρήστη για το stream.awmn αν τελικά χρησιμοποιηθεί αυτό για την live μετάδοση του event  :: 

Αν δεν μπει σε κάποια σελίδα ο player τότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο το stream χύμα από αυτές τις demo διευθύνσεις:
WIRELESS: http://player.stream.awmn/demo.php?stream=workshop
INTERNET: http://awmn.internetchannel.gr/demo.php?stream=workshop

Μπορώ να τον βάλω και στην αρχική του www.stream.awmn ως νέο post.

Αν δεν θέλουμε να βγει Internet είναι απλά μία επιλογή στο control panel και το κλείνουμε  ::

----------


## Cha0s

romias τι κάμερα θα φέρεις; Τι σύνδεση έχει με το PC;

----------


## romias

Web cam usb, αν χρειαστεί κιολας γιατί μάλλον τα λαπτοπ έχουν δικία τους.

----------


## romias

Πάει κι αυτό, εν αναμονή για το επόμενο και ποιο οργανωμένο.
Είχαμε και 7-8 online ακροατές.

----------


## NetTraptor

Νομίζω ότι η ιδέα του Online είναι πολύ καλή. Γιατί δεν το καθιερώνουμε. Γιατί δεν προτείνει κάποιος κάποια θεματολογία να δούμε τι μπορούμε να καλύψουμε και ποιός.

----------


## joannaex

Να πούμε και ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ για την πρωτοβουλία  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Μερικά στατιστικά από το σημερινό stream  :: 

Viewers
workshop chart bandwidth.jpg
Bandwidth
workshop chart viewers.jpg


Thanks mojiro για το workshop!

----------


## klarabel

Λόγω κάποιου έκτακτου περιστατικού ήρθα για λίγο πριν το τέλος. Ωστόσο αν κάποιος έχει "αποθηκεύσει" το video stream, pls pm me.

----------


## Cha0s

Δυστυχώς δεν το γράψαμε στο laptop από το οποίο γινόταν το stream  :: 

Την επόμενη φορά θα είμαστε πιο οργανωμένοι! Δεν ξέρω αν κάποιος από τους viewers το έγραψε.

----------


## anman

Συγχαρητήρια στο "δάσκαλο" mojiro (άριστα επικοινωνιακός) και σε όσους συνέβαλαν στην πραγματοποίηση του event. Σημαντική η δυνατότητα του streaming μιας και δεν μπόρεσα να παρευρεθώ στο χώρο.

----------


## ntrits

Λόγω άλλων υποχρεώσεων δεν κατάφερα να έρθω
Όμως, το παρακολούθησα όλο εκτός από ένα μικρό μέρος που είχε πρόβλημα σύνδεσης.

Δεν θα σχολιάσω το περιεχόμενο και την παρουσίαση ή οποία ήταν πάρα πολύ καλή

Ήταν εξαιρετικό το εγχείρημα της ζωντανής παρουσίασης και με καλή ποιότητα.
Θα μπορούσε με ελάχιστα παραπάνω πράγματα (λίγο καλύτερη camera, φωτισμός) να είναι ή αρχή για κάτι το οποίο θα μπορούσε να γίνει εδώ και χρόνια στον τομέα της εκπαίδευσης και μάλιστα διαδραστικά.

Μπράβο σε όλους και αν υπάρχει διάθεση μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε αυτό (έχω επαγγελματική εμπειρία 12 χρόνια σε απομακρυσμένη εκπαίδευση) αλλά και σαν εισηγητής.

----------


## nikolas_350

Αυτές είναι οι ωραίες στιγμές του awmn που είχαμε χρόνια να δούμε.
Μπράβο και στον Mojiro και σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν!!

----------


## BDMG

Εκτακτο παίδες... 
Μου άνοιξε τα μάτια σε αρκετά σημεία του mangling-shaping με λεπτομέρειες 
που απαιτούν πειραματισμό κι εμπειρία από την εφαρμογή τους.
Σε σημεία που δεν αρκεί η θεωρητική γνώση... 

Πολλά "ευχαριστούμε", για την διασπορά της γνώσης και της εμπειρία σας,
σε όλους όσοι συνέβαλλαν στην προσπάθεια.

Κι εγώ online viewer...

ΥΓ: ίσως να συμπλήρωνε την προσπάθεια μια συλλογή κανόνων για Leyer7-protocols,
για χρήσεις που είναι κοινές στο awmn, και με επικαιροποιημένες regular-expressions,
όπως είχε προτείνει και ο gas...

----------


## panoscnr

> ΥΓ: ίσως να συμπλήρωνε την προσπάθεια μια συλλογή κανόνων για Leyer7-protocols,
> για χρήσεις που είναι κοινές στο awmn, και με επικαιροποιημένες regular-expressions,
> όπως είχε προτείνει και ο gas...


Όπως είπε ο mojiro αυτό είναι στη todo list μόλις γίνει σωστό και σταθερό.

----------


## klarabel

> Αυτές είναι οι ωραίες στιγμές του awmn που είχαμε χρόνια να δούμε.
> Μπράβο και στον Mojiro και σε όλους όσους βοήθησαν!!


+++

----------


## klarabel

Κάποιος Viewer που να έγραψε το stream ?

----------


## fengi1

Παιδες και εγω απο Μεσσηνια ειδα μεγαλο μερος του αλλα ητε λαγκαριζε το στρεαμ , ασε που τι εγραφε η οθονη δεν το ξεχωριζα.

θελω να ρωτησω.
Εχω εδω και καιρο βαλει Traffic Shaping στο ΑΡ με σκοπο να δεινω priority στις υπηρεσιες και μετα στα download και στα video.

στο firewall / mange εχω βαλει απο ενα ποιο παλιο οδηγο που ειχε κανει νομιζω ο Μιχαλης ( mojiro ) .

στα Queue αυτο



μαρκαρει και κοκκινιζει πακετα αλλα δεν ειμαι σιγουρος αν οντως ειναι σωστο.

Αν καποιος θελει να το τσεκαρει να του δωσω να μπει στο router.

----------


## romias

> Παιδες και εγω απο Μεσσηνια ειδα μεγαλο μερος του αλλα ητε λαγκαριζε το στρεαμ , ασε που τι εγραφε η οθονη δεν το ξεχωριζα.


Από ποιό λινκ παρακολουθόυσες το ιντερνετικό η το wireless που λαγκάριζε?




> Λόγω άλλων υποχρεώσεων δεν κατάφερα να έρθω
> 
> Μπράβο σε όλους και αν υπάρχει διάθεση μπορώ να βοηθήσω σε αυτό (έχω επαγγελματική εμπειρία 12 χρόνια σε απομακρυσμένη εκπαίδευση) αλλά και σαν εισηγητής.


Ετοίμασε εργαστήρι για vpn. Μεγάλο κεφάλαιο και δεν φτάνει ενα εργαστίρι. Pptp l2tp gre openvpn certificates, τα χεις νομίζω.Και μόνο online. Θα τα πούμε και τηλεφωνικά εμείς




> Νομίζω ότι η ιδέα του Online είναι πολύ καλή. Γιατί δεν το καθιερώνουμε. Γιατί δεν προτείνει κάποιος κάποια θεματολογία να δούμε τι μπορούμε να καλύψουμε και ποιός.


Μα το χουμε χιλιο πει πολλά θα μπορουσαν να γίνονται online. Όρεξη να χουμε.

To όλο στήσιμο ήταν κάπως στο πόδι μια και είχε ξεκινήσει η παρουσίαση. Αρχικά σκοπεύαμε εκτος απ την μετάδωση να παίξει και το διαδραστικό conference αλλά λιγο το δευτερο λαπτοπ λίγο η ιντερνετ σύνδεση,ειχαμε μαζευτει καμια τριανταριά ατομα,δεν μας έκατσε. Και μόλις σήμερα μου κοψε να είχαμε χρησημοποιήσει κάποιο vpn.

----------


## mojiro

Καλημέρες,

λοιπόν προ ολίγων ημερών έφτασα σε ένα ικανοποιητικό επίπεδο τους κανόνες mangle κλπ, οπότε και έφτιαξα και τη παρακάτω σελιδούλα προκειμένου να υπάρχει ένα σημείο αναφοράς

http://qos.explode.gr

... όπου για την ώρα έχει μόνο για mikrotik, θα διαβάσουμε και για Linux για να μπει και το linuxάκι.

Σιγά σιγά η σελιδούλα θα εξελίσσεται και θα μπαίνουν περισσότερες επιλογές.

Υ.Γ. τα περί online workshop τα μετέφερα σε ανεξάρτητη συζήτηση.

----------


## nikolas_350

Καλά είναι Εξαιρετικό !!!! 
Πιο απλό και κατανοητό δεν θα μπορούσε να είναι.

----------


## romias

Mojiro έγραψες! Κάποιος να το βάλει στις υπηρεσίες να μην το ψάχνουμε;

Κάποιο καλό παιδάκι για εργαστήρι ipv6 plz;

----------


## Trazor

Mojiro ευχαριστούμε για τον χρόνο που αφιερώνεις για όλους εμάς.
Χρησιμοποιώ ήδη τους κανόνες σου και είμαι αρκετά ευχαριστημένος...
Αν είναι εύκολο μπορείς να ανεβάσεις και τα queues που είχες , ώστε να έχουμε και απ΄ αυτά κάποιο σωστό παράδειγμα ...

----------


## mojiro

με το ..
http://qos.explode.gr/mikrotik.html

μπορείς να χτίσεις τα δικά σου Queues καθώς και κάποια πρόσθετα mangle rules που χρειάζονται το όνομα του interface.

δες το..

συμπληρώνεις 2-3 παραμέτρους και παίζει.

αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μου λέτε  ::

----------


## ipduh

> με το ..
> http://qos.explode.gr/mikrotik.html
> 
> μπορείς να χτίσεις τα δικά σου Queues καθώς και κάποια πρόσθετα mangle rules που χρειάζονται το όνομα του interface.
> 
> δες το..
> 
> συμπληρώνεις 2-3 παραμέτρους και παίζει.
> 
> αν έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα μου λέτε


τέλειο, αυτό ακριβώς ήθελα για μικροτικ ...  ::

----------


## ipduh

πρέπει να κάνουμε και ένα για τον 'και' tc manager του ktsaou https://github.com/ktsaou/firehol

----------


## esma

To Link http://qos.explode.gr/mikrotik.html έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν δουλεύει.

----------


## papashark

> To Link http://qos.explode.gr/mikrotik.html έχει κάποιο πρόβλημα δεν δουλεύει.


υπομονή γιατί το datacenter έχει πρόβλημα, υπήρξε δολιοφθορά !  ::

----------


## mojiro

Ναι ισχύει..

----------


## mojiro

Πρέπει να έχει επανέλθει, pls check

----------


## esma

Εντάξει είναι ευχαριστούμε.

----------


## esma

Πέρασα τα script και παρατηρώ ότι δεν αναγνωρίζει τα VOIP πακέτα. Από οτι είδα στο Voip τηλέφωνό μου χρησιμοποιεί τις RTP PORTS 10000-10004. Έχετε να προτείνετε κάτι;

_Ακυρο, νομίζω τώρα δουλεύει._

----------

